#  Nachrichten >   Neues Medikament gegen die Gicht >

## aerzteblatt.de

Washington ? Gentechnische Versionen des Enzyms Uricase könnten die Harnsäurespiegel auch bei jenen Menschen senken, die auf andere Gichtmedikamente nicht ansprechen. Das erste derartige Medikament wird demnächst in den USA zugelassen.Menschen sind neben ...  [Weiterlesen...]   *Information:* 
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten 
meist ungelesen unter. Am besten Sie erstellen ein eigenes 
Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, wenn Sie über
diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

